

How (not) to sell iOS apps - harper_
http://www.onslaught.io/article/how-not-to-sell-ios-apps

======
vellum
I looked at a bunch of the free apps and yours. Nothing about your app really
jumped out at me.

~~~
harper_
You might be right. "Solve a new problem or an old one better than anyone
else". Solving an old problem better than anyone else is difficult.

